# Opinions Please



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

On these..........reliability, accuracy, toughness, positional variations???

I did find out the cases are brass with an alloy coating, rather than all st steel.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I can vouch for their reliability and toughness Griff, but cant comment on the timekeeping......

They are what they are, a cheap rugged workhorse, the movements are well proven, dont expect top a quality finish though, but they are very good value for the money, my Amphibia ( ex-PG) has been great..


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Are they brass? Well I never, probably better than steel for magnetic properties and they wont rust. I have a couple and they have worked fine, not the most accurate in the world, both hit 30secs fast per day and certainly not the best materials or finish. But where else can you get an automatic for Â£30, and one that is rated at 200m too.

I think everyone should have at least one just for the fun of it.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've got three Amphibias and think they're great - a friend at work has recently acquired a Komandirskie for 20 notes from Ebay and she's very pleased with it. I think you'd be surprised about the fit and finish - they're not the best but IMO opinion they look better in the metal than they do in the pictures.

Accuracy is normally pretty good, the movements are bomb proof but you'll probably want to change the strap.

Go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

There seems to be two variants on this type.

This one is described as an 'Amphibia - Water Resistant 200m':



















And this one as a 'Military Submarine - Water Resistant' which is about Â£6 cheaper than the above:



















According to this you pay a little more for the greater WR of the 'Amphibia' variant 

Generally, I've found Vostoks to be sturdy & reliable - great looking watches too.

Military heritage, in-house movements, acrylic crystals & original designs - excellent :thumbup:

Cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What they all said above ^^ :lol:

You can't really go too far wrong with a Boctok/Vostok Amphibian variant, a whole lotta chunky watch for the money, just don't expect an awful lot of finesse about the finish :lol:

Don't get worried about "wobbly stem" syndrome, they all flop about when you pull out the stem to wind/adjust the watch, it's quite normal and you haven't broke it! You'd need a hammer to do that I think! :bangin:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

What Mel said about the wobbly stem.

Bought one some years back, had no problems until I lent it to my son, it came back trashed


----------



## McWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice indeed.

It's almost a kind of hybrid between the box-standard Boctok mechanical models and the Boctok automatic Amphibia range. It's got a similar crown to a mechanical and a similar bezel to the Amphibias, both types of which are lovely watches. I guess that's what some of the other, more watch-knowledgeable guys were referring to as Amphibia variants???

I have the double-eagle design mechanical in my collection (black face - golden double eagle emblem). This watch has a Titanium Nitride coating (apparently) which gives it a brass / yellow gold look.

Never been keen on the standard black leather straps that come supplied on these types of Vostok. For me they always look a bit more special when they have a more sumptuous, shiny leather strap on them, or perhaps a bracelet.

Do enjoy the watch.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Got a manual wind Bostok and the plating has come off but still a cracking little watch and think it only cost me about Â£15 from fleabay


----------



## sickboy (Mar 23, 2008)

I use a Amphibia as my everyday beater, i kill watches and this one's lasting really well, the only thing bad i can say about it was the leather strap that came with it was nasty (sharp edges to the buckle and felt weak).

Runs about 20 secs fast per day.

Love the look of them, the domed glass and depth of the thing as a hole means you know your wearing an auto


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Gave one to my boss and he loves it. Several colleages bought them as well. Quality is a little variable and dont try to regulate them before they have run for three months which is when they seem to settle in. The Vostok Amphibia is the best watch under Â£50 by far and it is a real mechanical one as well!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

tomshep said:


> Gave one to my boss and he loves it. Several colleages bought them as well. Quality is a little variable and dont try to regulate them before they have run for three months which is when they seem to settle in. The Vostok Amphibia is the best watch under Â£50 by far and it is a real mechanical one as well!


Ive had a few and was concerned about the stem wobble but as Mel says you soon get used to that ,as to accuracy kept pretty good time running fast by a minute or so but nice and sold case ,for the money good value


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

tomshep said:


> Gave one to my boss and he loves it. Several colleages bought them as well. Quality is a little variable and dont try to regulate them before they have run for three months which is when they seem to settle in. The Vostok Amphibia is the best watch under Â£50 by far and it is a real mechanical one as well!


3 months to run in aah,will have to try and wear mine a little more often then.


----------



## steve309 (Jun 10, 2006)

Definately worth the modest layout. Also seem to go well with a variety of staps too.


----------

